# Help



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I lost my chamber cap from my Browning BPS 12 gauge. I cannot find anywhere on the browning website to order one, let alone find where and how to contact them. I need this part before the early season.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

What's a chamber cap?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Numrich gun parts


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just Google it. I lost my cap to my SBE and found one on some random website.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I finally got ahold of them. I meant magazine cap, not chamber cap.


----------

